# Firmware-Patches schließen AirPort- und Time-Capsule-Lücken



## Newsfeed (8 März 2009)

Ein Firmware-Update für die Apple-Geräte Time Capsule und AirPort Extreme 802.11n schließt einige Schwachstellen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

